# Tagalog- Masaya ako na na ndidito ka



## fallensoul

it was said to me by a girl i know, can't really get a good translation of what it is.


----------



## romelako

I'm nowhere near fluent in Tagalog, but I think it's supposed to be:

"Masaya ako na nandito ka."

I'm happy that you're here.


----------



## fallensoul

well that would make sense, i dunno how it got messed up, she typed it in my phone, haha. maybe her dialect?


----------



## DotterKat

"... maybe her dialect?"

No, she just made an error in typing.
Also, romel's correction and translation are perfect.


----------



## fallensoul

ok, well great. i appreciate it!


----------



## Vlinck

Buti naman....


----------



## mataripis

They were texting and the use "Nandidito" is not appropriate. But the use " Nakakausap" is correct.  " Masaya ako at nakakausap kita.


----------

